# Philips SHP 2500 or SHP 2700 or any other??



## rouble (Aug 28, 2012)

So guys need a headphone for music, movies and gaming on my PC.
Out of Philips SHP 2500 or SHP 2700 which one is better..I have seen great reviews of 2700..
And I mostly listen to Metal, Classic Rock etc.
And is SHP 2700 available right now.Flipkart is not having it and so do others except ebay.
Any other better cups which you can suggest in the price range..


----------



## digitaltab (Aug 28, 2012)

shp 2500 is best for movies and gaming, not used shp 2700


----------



## sandynator (Aug 29, 2012)

rouble said:


> So guys need a headphone for music, movies and gaming on my PC.
> Out of Philips SHP 2500 or SHP 2700 which one is better..I have seen great reviews of 2700..
> And I mostly listen to Metal, Classic Rock etc.
> And is SHP 2700 available right now.Flipkart is not having it and so do others except ebay.
> Any other better cups which you can suggest in the price range..




Using SHP 2500 since last two yrs & for me they are good for music & movies but for music I always prefer my frnds Sennheiser HD 202.

If you have budget better to go with 2700 as its better & well built compared to 2500 & the wires of 2500 is messy you need to be careful. 
Had read many good reviews about it 2yrs back when choosing Headsets.


----------



## rouble (Aug 30, 2012)

Thnx Shivam24 and sandynator for replying.Will go for SHP 2700 but when it comes in stock..
Its not in stock right now anywhere..Or will ask retail shops here.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 30, 2012)

rouble said:


> Thnx Shivam24 and sandynator for replying.Will go for SHP 2700 but when it comes in stock..
> Its not in stock right now anywhere..Or will ask retail shops here.



try
Philips Multimedia Headphone SHP2700 DJ style 3m Long Cable Stereo 3.5MM Music | eBay


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 30, 2012)

SHP2700 is the best value for money headphone in the 1k price range. If burned properly it sounds better than HD 202. It lasted a good 8months.. Now I can't replace it as it is not under the 6 months warranty period.


----------

